
You Don’t Need College Anymore, Says Google - kgrabiec
https://medium.com/discourse/you-dont-need-college-anymore-says-google-102d4beec668
======
greatgreenearth
Well, to be perfectly honest, learning from home really has proved that we can
actually learn anything and everything just by turning on our computers. I
made a blog on environmental sustainability
[https://environmentbuddy.com/](https://environmentbuddy.com/) even though my
only background was my willingness to learn about how we can save our
environment.

Thankfully it's started gaining visitors and I'm now raising awareness about
environmental issues among 10,000 people every month!

------
ggm
The catch is how _many_ $93,000 outcomes you can point to. The degree can
point to a long tail of successful appointment for technical degree holders.
The non-degree path has a harder time showing some certainty.

Google has serfs? ok.. thats good. well paid serfs? ok thats good too. Now try
and move to Europe. work in a non-google enterprise. Wait, you need to be a
certified engineer? ok whats the path to certification again? Oh right: its
examinations...

